# Ban on natural scent lures.



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Just got an email on this and again the Ministry is not listening to the people it states are their ears to issues.

This is now signed law with no lead time to get these out of the system or to give retailers a fair chance to replace this with non animal based products. Seems this is in respect to chronic wasting disease which for the most part has other avenues in which to get into the Ontario population of deer, ones that they refuse to address.

Be aware if you are caught using these and you will be charged, if proof of where the scent was purchased in Ontario is given (still legal for store to sell, you just can not use in Ontario) the vendor can also be charged.

In this economy this blatant abuse of power by the Minister will cost retailers across Ontario in a negative way. They have invested money in stock and are not allowed enough time to find new product and will have product on the shelves that will not move. 

Like the federal Liberals, the provincal arm of the regime seems to just not look at facts, just what will get them votes with certain groups.

Below are the numbers to call to voice your concern on this issue, if you value what your Archery Dealer does for you call and tell them how you feel the negative impact of this blind side willl have.

Minister's Office

Phone: 1-416-314-2301
Fax : 1-416-325-5316

Lindsay Maskell, Chief of Staff, Minister's Office

Phone: 1-416-314-2210

Bob Beneteau
Chairperson Gesto GameGetters


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

And I always thought we didn't live in a communist country


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

And yet again, I'm sure many of us aren't surprised at all by this.  Too bad these jokers wouldn't pull their heads out of thier arses!! :thumbs_do


----------



## pointystik (Aug 7, 2007)

Could you please advise as to exactly when this law was enacted and perhaps a link to the actual bill ? TIA.


----------



## Ikantski (Jan 1, 2010)

Not sure how to link to it, search 665/98 on http://www.e-laws.gov.on.ca/navigation?file=browseStatutes&reset=yes&menu=browse&lang=en

ONTARIO REGULATION 665/98

71. (1) A person shall not use or possess, for the purpose of hunting, in an area usually inhabitated by wildlife, a product that contains or purports to contain the faeces, urine, blood, gland oil, saliva or other bodily fluids of a cervid. O. Reg. 325/10, s. 1.


----------



## pointystik (Aug 7, 2007)

Ikantski, I appreciate the response. Hopefully the retail outlets will be removing the banned stock and not leave the sportsman holding something that they cannot use in the field.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

What doesn't make sense to me though is, they say it's to control/keep CWD from being brought here. Well, what about the deer scents that are made here, even in Ontario? Pretty sure there's a guy near Newbury Ontario that bottles deer urine. If using his scents can bring CWD here, then it's ALREADY here


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*sent*

How about passing gas.. that's made in Ontario

G


----------



## ace7038 (May 27, 2007)

Maxtor said:


> What doesn't make sense to me though is, they say it's to control/keep CWD from being brought here. Well, what about the deer scents that are made here, even in Ontario? Pretty sure there's a guy near Newbury Ontario that bottles deer urine. If using his scents can bring CWD here, then it's ALREADY here


That "guy" is real near Newbury, about 60 yards out of town. Never tried his stuff, always wondered how he got it from the deer into the bottle......


----------



## davidmil (Feb 28, 2003)

Allowing it to be legally sold and then charging the retailer if you use it improperly(in the wrong province) is stupid. But then, if you think all that stuff works... that's stupid too. Ontario is screwed up anyway. They cost themselves how much money doing away with their spring bear hunt. I go fishing at an outfitters every year in Northern Ontario. Bears everywhere and they have had numerous run ins with the garbage barge... or as we call it the Crap Barge. I'd love to bowhunt besides walleye fish while there. He'd love to have me put some fear in his bears... but Ontario thinks I can't tell the difference between a boy and a girl or a cub in an over populated place. LOL This latest ruling doesn't surprise me at all.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

The bill to ban the spring bear hunt was passed by the greesing of palms from major corprate influences.

A.K.A Rich tree huggers


----------



## grizzly (Apr 6, 2004)

Just woundering what scents you guys would recommend to use now?? I have always used Buck Expert natural scents in past.


----------

